# Need info. on Memory Lane Swap



## TheFizzer (Oct 17, 2010)

Does anyone have any info. on the Memory Lance Swap in Grand Rapids on Oct. 22 & 23, address, show time, is it a good one??


----------



## Flat Tire (Oct 17, 2010)

Fall meet is always a good one.....some folks show up on Thursday, parking is free, vending is $20.....

24516 Third St.
Grand Rapids Ohio
Ph# 419-832-3040


----------



## TheFizzer (Oct 17, 2010)

Thanks Don, it's Mark by the way.  My wife & I are thinking about driving up there.  Is there much going on Saturday & what time does it start?


----------



## Flat Tire (Oct 17, 2010)

The shop opens everyday during the meet between about 7 - 8 am.......Saturdays still a good day but get there early as folks start leaving around noon........


----------

